
Understanding the Linux Virtual Memory Manager (2007) [pdf] - luu
https://www.kernel.org/doc/gorman/pdf/understand.pdf
======
sitkack
Here are the rest of the pdfs on kernel.org

[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=site%3Akernel.org+filetype%3Apdf&t...](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=site%3Akernel.org+filetype%3Apdf&t=ffab&ia=web)

------
ilovecaching
Anything more up to date out there?

~~~
tyingq
2016 Presentation:
[https://events.static.linuxfound.org/sites/events/files/slid...](https://events.static.linuxfound.org/sites/events/files/slides/elc_2016_mem.pdf)

